# Winter 2013 to be longest in History



## Cenomaniano (22 Nov 2013 às 11:26)

fonte 

a ver vamos ...


----------



## Zapiao (22 Nov 2013 às 23:38)

O que interessa se é so no UK ?


----------



## Cenomaniano (23 Nov 2013 às 00:03)

Zapiao disse:


> O que interessa se é so no UK ?



Felizmente a CGA não se rege por compartimentos estanques....


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2013 às 11:39)

O Verão de 2013 também ia ser o mais frio dos últimos 200 anos e foi o que se viu...

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3243813

Isto é puro sensacionalismo, estas notícias valem zero... Bull sh*t.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Nov 2013 às 11:49)

Mas numa coisa têm razão, o Anticiclone está instalado (também afectando o UK) e não existe previsão de quando sairá daquela posição.
Contudo com esta situação poderá até ter frio, mas neve duvido que tenha pois para isso será necessário mais uma Scandy que puxasse ar muito frio de leste ou então uma depressão na parte leste e o Anticiclone a oeste para injectar ar muito, muito frio polar !

Puro sensacionalismo de alguns pseudo-especialistas que infelizmente somente conseguem ver o que a sua "mente deseja" e não aquilo que mostram os sinais.


----------

